# I Got Caught!



## pkut (Feb 3, 2005)

He caught me taking his picture


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

He looks pissed.....hahahaha


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice fish there


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Can i have him?! :lol: 
Just kiddin!
He is pretty!


----------



## pkut (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. I appreciate it.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Tell him he looks beautiful when he's mad.... :wink:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice fish and colors...wish I had caught that fish and had it in my tank.!! 8)


----------



## pkut (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate all of the nice compliments. If he could read what was said here, he might even smile!


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Ruby Red ?!?


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

beutiful fish do you have a side shot?


----------



## pkut (Feb 3, 2005)

It's a Ruby Red Peacock. Here is a side shot of him.







Also, here is one of his relatives.


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

WOAH!


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

bam thats awsome thats exactly what I was hopeing to see thanks


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

You are absolutely busted lol :lol:


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

he is stunning


----------

